# s4 questions ne info would be appreciated!



## GalvinDuesler (Oct 5, 2008)

im lookin to get an s4 2000-2001, but i have a few questions. i have only driven american cars since i turned 16! now at the age of 20 im lookin to get sumthin quick, fun,yet good in the snow while ur not playing! lol not to mention on my 8th car! Mom gave be the riot act and sed i need to calmdown with the cars! lol 
1) about how many will an s4 run for with someone beating on it yet changing the oil nd the rest of the things that should be done?
2) how many miles do the turbos last for?... i mean im sure it varys based on the driving conditions! im lookin for an avg?
3) how much is it to get a 6speed rebuilt?
4) how much would it cost to do a reliable motor build?
5) is there ne other probs. with them?
i kno i prob seem like a dumba** but i just dont want to get into an s4 and be over my head! so if u guys would kindly help me it would be much appricated!


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: s4 questions ne info would be appreciated! (GalvinDuesler)*

1) who knows
2) (see #1) I seen b5s4 turbos go at 60k, although mine have double that
3) Get a used one and save yourself some $
4)(see #3)
5) yes


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: s4 questions ne info would be appreciated! (VR6Bomber)*

if 503.01 synthetic oil has been used every 3-5k and the owner has been mantaining the car then theyll last forever. i know of several cars i work on where they hit 150k all stock. granted they leak a little but they still produce good boost. not like the tdi turbos that go as soon as you buy the car.
as for the motor and trans, theyre both bullet proof. theres no need to rebuild them for power up to 5-600hp which is amazing.


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: s4 questions ne info would be appreciated! (megafreakindeth)*

outside of the few freakish instances of just a bad apple that made it through final inspections, cars usually last in direct relation to how they are treated. obviously some have higher tolerances for neglect. regardless of what so many nay-sayers harp, i believe Audis are very reliable cars and the B5 S4 is no different from what i've seen (haven't owned one yet though.) i thoroughly believe in them ...
that said, i've been trying to gather as much info as i can on these motors and i can see that some people choose to build them and some don't. i also see that they will run 500-600 just fine (with the right turbos and tuning, of course) on stock internals. absolutely phenomenal.
at any rate, what i have not found so far as their weaknesses (or points of concern). every motor has at least one, so what is it/are they on the 2.7T? do you have anything to comment or share on that topic?


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: s4 questions ne info would be appreciated! (diabolical1)*

Personal experience:
engine related:
Turbos die prematurely
Coolant sensors die
Stock boost recirculation valves are weak
Throttle body boot is weak
F-hose is weak
Gas gauges fail or become inaccurate
Secondary h20 pump seals
RPM sensor (g235?) fail
EGT sensors fail
Valve cover gaskets leak
front balljoints/control arms bushings (on my third set and need replacement)
General 'sloppiness' of drivetrain
non engine:
dash pixels die
drivers seat rail bushings wear an seat will 'rock'
heated seats do not 'heat' 
I'm sure I forgot some.
James


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: s4 questions ne info would be appreciated! (VR6Bomber)*

Turbo's go. It's really fun to replace them.


----------

